# Drying out play sand



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm have bought a bag of play sand for my beardie. How could I dry it out quickly?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

In an old tray in the oven m8 works a treat


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

That was just to obvious why didn't I think of that lol. Cheers dude.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

Nps m8! I'm like that sometimes lol


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

spread it out as thin as you can i used news paper under a radiator took about an hour


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

I put it in the oven or put it in tubs/bags on top of my viv where its warm


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i just stick it in the viv and then it takes a few inutes with the heat in there but i dont put the beardie in for a while


----------



## RACR (Aug 20, 2009)

This might sound daft but what oven temp and how long for?


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

RACR said:


> This might sound daft but what oven temp and how long for?


I whacked I on full and cooked until dry.


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

if its normal sand i would not bother, has nasties in it
sharp sand or kiln dried is already ovened for you .
full230c heat needed


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

*sand*

if its normal sand i would not bother, has nasties in it
sharp sand or kiln dried is already ovened for you .
full230c heat needed


----------



## RACR (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks..


----------

